# Mickey Mouse platies



## dbockrath (Jul 29, 2011)

I saw some Mickey Mouse platies at Petsmart the other day and they are so cute! (Confession: I collect Mickey Mouse stuff anyway, I'm wearing my Mickey Mouse sweatshirt right now.) I have a 10 gallon heated aquarium with Buddy The Blue Betta and 2 apple snails. The betta pretty much ignores the snails except when I drop in their algae wafer, he swoops down to share it with them. Do you think he would attack the platies? How many platies could I put in so they'd feel comfortable without overstocking? They seem like they like to school.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I usually use compatibility charts when in doubt, and the one I looked up says it can work. I cannot see why not as Platy doesn't have long colorful fins are are not aggressive. Make sure of you do, you get the proper amount of platy. I am unsure since I do not own them. 

Your tank must be cycled though, and don't add all fish at once 

http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/freshwater_compatibility_chart.php


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I have platties in with my sorority. I have to admit out of all the schooling fish I enjoy them the most! They are very bright and really add color to the tank! My females do not bother the platies at all. Since you have a ten gallon I say get one school of platties. I think one school is between 4-6 someone correct me if I am wrong. Be cautioned though the love to....mate! Try to get all females if possible (maybe all males?) or you would end up with a bunch of babies!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't get all males, they will harass each other. Go for all females.


----------

